# List your pets!



## Samara (Mar 26, 2012)

What kind and how many of each pet do you have? How old are they? Post pictures if you like! 

I have:

1 dog - Troy; mixed, 85lbs, tall, black. 5 years old.






2 cats - Tiki; orange tabby; 8 years old. Grover; Russian Blue mix; 12 years old. 









2 rabbits - Molly; broken chestnut lionlop; 2 years old. Gubble; REW mini lop; under a year old.









2 ferrets - Kayla & Colt; black sables; 4 years old. 

2 fish tanks - 7 mosquito fish, 3 snails, 2 ghost shrimp (everyone in this tank is under a year old).
8 goldfish: 2 moors (2 years old), 1 telescope (under a year), 1 ryukin (5 years old), 1 fantail (2 years old), 1 common (1 year old), 2 comets (4 years old). 

2 kids: Sam - 14 years old; eats like a horse. Noah: 11 years old; wired. 

More pictures to come!

Your turn!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2012)

I love how you listed your kids under your pets, haha! Too funny and cute. 

I just have my one (first and only pet!) Toby. He`s almost 19 months old now.


----------



## nermal71 (Mar 26, 2012)

3 dogs: Sandy 6.5y/o 70lb golden retriever, Kaylei 6y/o Australian shepherd/germ. shep/rottie mix 60lbs, Rowdy 115lbs blk lab/rott mix boy

3 cats: George 11y/o Gray and white DSH, Rogue 7y/o black absynnian, Nermal 3y/o silver tabby (formerly feral who claimed our house by walking through the front door at 6weeks old..and he's still here

1 bunny: Mopsy diva....approximately 8y/o. 

3 sons: Jimmy-21y/o college student, Zachary 19y/o going in the Navy, and Jakob 18y/o soon to be published author.


----------



## Samara (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool!  I love the name Tobias :thumbup


----------



## Samara (Mar 26, 2012)

nermal71 wrote:


> 3 dogs: Sandy 6.5y/o 70lb golden retriever, Kaylei 6y/o Australian shepherd/germ. shep/rottie mix 60lbs, Rowdy 115lbs blk lab/rott mix boy
> 
> 3 cats: George 11y/o Gray and white DSH, Rogue 7y/o black absynnian, Nermal 3y/o silver tabby (formerly feral who claimed our house by walking through the front door at 6weeks old..and he's still here
> 
> ...



Awesome! I laughed about Nermal  Sometimes pets claim us! Troy claimed me...I was there to adopt his brother.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 26, 2012)

2 dogs: Piper (Black Lab) and Luca (Texas Heeler)

7 cats: Freaky, Nasty, Tigs, Izzy, Bella, Spooks, and a new drop-off that's very much pregnant. :-( All of these are barn cats, and all drop-offs.

9 buns: Twila, Jack, Ruby, Trisha, and Alfie (Cals). Adeline, Spazz, Rosa, Maxine. We have 7 babies from Adeline and 3 from Twila, and 2 French Lops I'll be picking up shortly (Sonny and Cher).

7 horses: Arnie (mine), Gypsy (Kitty's), Doc (hubby's), Racer (Jonathan's), Digger (Phillip's), Louie (our QH stallion), and Chase (4 yr. old by our stallion, and may be getting a new zip code next weekend. yay!!!)

3 kids: Kitty (14 yr. old daughter, and the reason for the rabbits), Jonathan and Phillip (15 yr. old twin sons).


----------



## Samara (Mar 26, 2012)

People always ask me how I keep everyone's name straight. I think for those of us who have a good number of pets it comes easily...everyone has their own personality, they look different, etc. 

People think I'm nuts.


----------



## Apscvt11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Too Many! LOL At least that is what everyone tells me!

Cats

Gracie- 7 year old siamese mix from shelter. Possible spawn of the devil :lookaround






Lilly- 5 year old from shelter. Permanent URI






Simba- Maine Coon mix caught as feral when kitten. Food stealer











Dogs

Gunner- 1.5 year old German Shepherd and Great Dane Mix. 80 pounds and super tall. 






Reptiles are in another post

4 Leopard Geckos, all female.

Cows

Delilah- Simmental. Has had 2 calves. 






Callidora (Callie)- Hereford. Will be breeding her this year for her first calf. 






Da Bunnies

Pippin- 7 month old dwarf mix






Tribble- 2 year old Lionhead







In addition I also have several Betta Fish


----------



## TinksMama (Mar 26, 2012)

I have 6 bunnies; Habanero (New Zealand, 8-9 months old), Scarlet (Mini Rex, 9 months old), Glass (Mini Rex, 1 1/2 years old), Tinkerbell (Mini Rex, 4 years old), Paprika (Mini Rex, 2 years old) and Red Velvet (Mini Rex, 9 months old).

2 dogs; Emma and Buddy, Lab/Irish Setter Mixes, 5-6ish years. 

My sister has 2 bunnies; Sparkle (Mini Lop, 8-9 years old) and Cupcake (Holland Lop, 5-6 months).

My brother has 4 bunnies; Batman (Mini Rex, 4 months old), Midnight (Mini Rex, 2ish years old), Fudge (Mini Rex Mix, 3 years old), and Ring of Fire (Mini Rex, 9 months old).

I've got quite the full house here!!  I love them all though a bunch!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2012)

Out of curiosity are your moo-moos for meat? I have an absolutely inexplicable love for cows, I have somewhat of a collection of stuffed ones and other cow things (like a flashlight! It moos when I turn it on).

Anyways, your moo-moos are adorable <3 (I've called them moo-moos since I was about 3, it's stuck with me until now, almost 20 years later, haha)





Blue: Proof of cow love 
Green: Proof of bunny love


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 26, 2012)

We have....

Sydney who is almost 7 years old, about 17lbs and is a Lhasa mix she is feisty and LOVES fetching tennis balls! She will literally chase them til her feet bleed! Crazy girl! Lol

Charlie who we rescued almost 3years ago, he is approximately 5 years old, maybe 6... He is a Maltese mix and is about 10 lbs. It's hard to believe 3years ago he was roaming the streets looking for scraps to eat! When we brought him home he was only 6 lbs! He was crazy skinny poor boy, and would eat til he was sick for almost a year! He is such a lover... All he wants to do is cuddle  he is so gentle and such a kind soul! We are looking into getting him certified to be a therapy dog.

We have a rainbow dog named Jenna. She is a collie and passed just 6 weeks after Charlie came home, she was 13 years old and had been my constant companion since I was 13! I still miss her so much! She was the definition of the perfect dog... She knew what I wanted from her without even me speaking... I could just make eye contact with her and she would sit, or come, or ly down... She was awesome! Once we have a place with a bigger yard, we will be getting another collie! I miss that long nose 

And lastly but not least is Mr. Cookie! The bun bun  he is about 18 months and we rescued him abt 3months ago  we are loving getting to know him and all that he is teaching us about bunnies


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 26, 2012)

We have Taffy the cat 6 yr old rescue, and Penny an 8 month old rescue along with her brother, Bruce ( both cats). We also have Willow, 2 y/o standard Rex, and Walter (age unknown) who is a lop and a rescue, and Jasper, breed unknown and approx 2 y/o rescue. Then we have Donatello a soft shelled turtle, and Michaelangelo another soft shelled turtle. They have a red eared slider brother named .....what else, Leonardo, but he lives with my boyfriend now because he's a bully. My boyfriend has a cat named Sturgis whom I also claim


----------



## Meeky242 (Mar 26, 2012)

Any reason to show off my hoard! My friends call it a zoo, I call it family 

I have 2 cats, Austin, Oriental x, weighs about 4.5kg (9.9lbs) he was a pound kitty that we rescued and has since become an unstoppable talking, whinging, eating, sleeping, attention seeking machine!





And Rusta, just a moggy, weighs about 4kg (8.8lbs) She was also a pound kitty that we rescued and although hates everything except my partner and I, she's a big snuggler :3










1 Dog, Tessa, border collie x Cavilear king charles, about 9kg.





I have 17 Fancy Rats. Tippy, Bambi, Neytiri, Aywa, Toph, Crinis, Asper, Opal, Emerald, Kindra, Sonic, Bowser, Spyro, Poley, Spag-a-sarus, Sergeant and Pepper :3 (I wont put photos of everyone because then there wont be any space left!)

























2 bunnies, Luther, a sooty-fawn mini-lop, 7 months old





And Morrigan, a squirrel mini-lop, 10 weeks old





And a 4ft Fish tank with over 50 fish, including 2 beta boys (Billy and Connally) and 2 beta girls (Darlene and Mary-Anne)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 26, 2012)

Me and My boyfriends puppies. Brindle/White Basenji mix is Scrappy (8mos) and Black Lab mix is Lady (4-5yrs)






My big bun Franklin the French Lop





Here's me and my moms bunnies
http://owensbunnies.weebly.com/

The colt I'm training for a class. Named Davy Crockett











My Kitty Roxanna






Me and My boyfriend also just bought a 75 gallon tank for our One huge koi fish (abt 3yrs), two butterfly koi (about 2yrs), one chocolate plecostomus, one red-tailed tinfoil barb, and four little cichlids. We also have a red eared slider turtle all at his parents house.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

Jake, my rescue. Will be 13 years old May 1st. Most loveable dog, and loves his bunnies!






Dobby will be 1 year old April 11th. Truly loves My Husband





Kreacher will be 1 year old April 11th. My Snuggle Bunny who's lost his Attitude





Willard our Rescue. His Gotcha Day is October 8th. This sweetie helped my Husband really enjoy and know bunnies. 





Neville, Our Christmas Eve Baby, and My Heart! He's my Special Boy!





Luna, My Sweet Girl. Who is showing us what a Doe Really is!


----------



## Samara (Mar 27, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## MagPie (Mar 27, 2012)

Let's see... I don't have pictures tonight, but.

I have two cats: Merlin, a blue siamese 9 years old and Azrael (aka Fat Man), tabby cat who is massive at 22 lbs haha he is 6 years old. I'm sure he might have some maine coon in him.

3 leopard geckos, 2 boys, 1 girl.

1 10 gallon fish tank with 3 orange hatchet fish, 3 assassin snails and 2 ghost shrimp.

And of course Harvey, my Netherland Dwarf, age unknown, gotcha day July 3rd.


----------



## Apscvt11 (Mar 27, 2012)

Marisa, 

I have been able to sell the calves from Delilah to other people for breeding and such. Here on the East coast they decided that black cows are worth more (I blame the Angus phase) and so a lot of people are using Simmentals in their herds. 

I understand the moo moos thing. I can never call a lamb just a lamb. Its either "lamblamb" or lambie lol


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 31, 2012)

Jynx our GSD - She'll be three on April 11th. She's seriously my baby, love her to death. Here is a picture from her first B-day, can't believe it's been that long.






Duckie, a torti who is also three and we got her from the animal shelter.






My Pastel ball python Jade, she's still tiny though.






and then of course...
My bunny!
This is Harley and he's a Holland Lop and he's a year old.


----------



## Samara (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

I just love this thread. Thanks Sammy for starting the ball rolling.

Come on FERRET owners. I know you are out there! I really think they are neat. Yesterday saw the youngest ferrets in my life! What sweet babies. Absolutely instantly fell in love. The employee was a sweet young girl. Was very upset they were being sold so young. Was kind of puzzled myself why Management would do that too but after talking for a while, found out that she had a bad experience with her brother's Lion Head and really didn't like rabbits. Told her didn't blame her for disliking bunnies. If you have a bad experience with one type of animal, find another. And she did, Ferrets. So know those babies are in good, knowledgeable hands. They are lucky. Hopefully she can put off any sale until they are at the age they should be. Ferrets, Rabbits, Snakes, Bearded Dragons, Mice are just completely different experience than dogs and cats. You really want to have that experience, they need that interaction with humans to survive.

K


----------



## Samara (Apr 1, 2012)

I've always been a small critter lover. I grew up with larger pets: Cutie Pie the bullmastiff, Nikki the samoyed/wolf hybrid and a large orange tabby named Brat. 

Through the years I had hamsters and fish. Boy did my parents regret getting me hooked on fish. That bloomed from one 5 gallon tank to 3 ten gallons and a 55 gallon, plus I got into aquatic frogs, then terrestrial frogs, then salamanders, then lizards and snakes. It was a pet evolution. I loved them all. 

I've had mice, rats, hamsters and guinea pigs as an adult. I don't have any now, but from the moment I moved out of my parents home I adopted my first pair of male rats and was hooked. I've had probably 50 rats over the years. They are so short lived and make very interesting colonies. 

I had female mice because they can live together (males fight viciously). I had 7 of the wee bubs. They've since passed away, but one struck a special cord in my heart. My little Sparrow. A wee silver, long-haired mousey that was sick when I adopted her and never fully recovered. I have pictures of her on my external harddrive. I'll dig them up today and post one in here of her. 

My 2 special rats were Jack and Algernon. I have pictures of them playing with Bailey (my first rabbit). I still have days where I walk the trails near my house, the very same that I walked with them before they died (they made it to almost 3), and I tear up because I miss them so desperately. 

Losing them hurts. *HURTS*. But I think it would hurt more to live without them entirely. Or to see them from a distance and wonder what it would be like.

Here's to our pets who are our friends, family and sometimes our everything. :toast:


----------



## Ape337 (Apr 1, 2012)

2 buns: Humma Kavula (3 yrs), Faith (8 months)
2 hermit crabs: Frank Sinatra, and Fred Astaire

My zoo is minimal these days. Most of my crew waits for me at the pearly gates. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinksMama (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's some pictures of my dogs! 





Emma





Buddy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a huge animal lover, but my pet love is pretty much concentrated on my bun buns. I will never, ever be without a rabbit because I love and adore them so much. We have 6 bunnies (Rory, Phoebe Mae, Ned, Kerensa, Maximus, and Mabel) and one cockatiel named Phoenix. The cockatiel we hand raised from when he was a tiny baby. We have 4 bun buns in heaven, too.


----------



## Nela (Apr 2, 2012)

In all:

2 cats, 3 bunnies, 2 guinea pigs, 1 dog, some fish and snails. 

Listed by order of arrival:

Houdina, my tabby girl:






Baloo, my absolutely crazy rescuee:






Maybelle, my beautiful diva:






Twizzler, my grumpy piggy:






Jelly Bean, my sweet and adventurous boy:






Rolo, my very scared and timid girly:






Puck, my baby andbest friend (cavalier King Charles spaniel):






And last but not least Crumble aka. Lil Crumb (or even Crumpet):


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 3, 2012)

i have Bailey (1 year old Rottweiler mix)









Then we have 2 cats Jackson(2 years old gray and white) and Mister(4 years old and black)





Zazu is a red throat conure. Hes 4 years old





And last but certainly not least, my baby Olivia. She is a 1 year old Rex


----------



## Samara (Apr 3, 2012)

:hugsquish:


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 3, 2012)

Your bird is gorgeous.
I would love one, but I've never owned one before and usually birds hate me for some reason. Oh well, I'll just enjoy people's pictures.


----------



## Samara (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish I could have birds too. I would love a pair of homing doves or ringneck doves. My dog Troy has a huge prey drive towards birds. Thankfully though, nothing else. It's very peculiar.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you. He is a handful. And he is very LOUD!


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 3, 2012)

tank-7year old black Labrador





Bentley-2 year old yellow labrador





mae-8 year old mutt





My cats





My ferret Koda





Then Oreo





Trigger





We also have Triggers four babies.


----------



## Samara (Apr 3, 2012)

Keep an eye on Koda...I'mma coming for that weasel!! :run:


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> Keep an eye on Koda...I'mma coming for that weasel!! :run:




Good luck trying to get past Bentley,haha. Koda is HIS weasel.


----------



## Samara (Apr 4, 2012)

Man do I hear that. My dog Troy would go to the ends of the earth for my two mammal-snakes. 

Does Koda use a water bottle or a bowl? My Colt digs in water dishes and stands with his paw on water bottles so they drain. GAH!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is my family:hearts~
Jewels-Green Aracari-F








Gryphon-Blue Naped Mousebird-M












Cochise-Hawkheaded Parrot-M












Kismet-American Singer Canary-M












Holly-Red Fronted Macaw-F


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

Heartly-Akita/Lab mix-M
















Elliot-Netherlands Dwarf-M


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

90 gallon~ Goldfish




Zorro-telescope








Rhett-Oranda








Tora-Ranchu








Spott-Ranchu








Lovey-Oranda








Garbo-Oranda


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

One more!
Sheba-Blue and Gold Macaw-F


----------



## Samara (Apr 6, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

OH MY!!! The birds are all gorgeous!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

OH MY!!! The birds are all gorgeous!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you Sammy & Rachel!


----------



## Samara (Apr 6, 2012)

I've always wanted birds of my own; I used to handraise/feed various parrots and conures, but all already had prospective homes. 

The trouble comes in the 80lb of dog I have that thinks birds are tasty and delicious. :/


----------



## Samara (Apr 6, 2012)

And I'm a HUGE goldfish fan. I have 8 myself  What kind of camera are you using to take your fish tank pictures??


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> Man do I hear that. My dog Troy would go to the ends of the earth for my two mammal-snakes.
> 
> Does Koda use a water bottle or a bowl? My Colt digs in water dishes and stands with his paw on water bottles so they drain. GAH!




He uses a bowl. He used to have a water bottle but some how he kept tipping them and water leaked out everywhere!! he tips his water bowl but since he is out most of the time he just drinks out of the dogs water bowl .


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Love the birds!!! I used to have a cockatial(sp?). I got her from a teacher at school in third grade. She was allowed to be out of the cage and flying around. One day the side door was opened(it is never opened so I dont know who opened it) and birdy flew out the door. Someone found her and called us. She was fine for the first night then passed away. She had a vet app. but they couldnt get her in for a week  I would have another bird but I now have 4 cats so that wouldnt go well


----------



## Samara (Apr 6, 2012)

Trigger101 wrote:


> He uses a bowl. He used to have a water bottle but some how he kept tipping them and water leaked out everywhere!! he tips his water bowl but since he is out most of the time he just drinks out of the dogs water bowl .



There's an idea. I'm always terrified to leave my ferrets out for more than an hour or two at a time. They like to burrow under the cushions of the couch and I'm afraid if they were house ferrets that I'd skoosh one of them inadvertently. How did you handle it?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> And I'm a HUGE goldfish fan. I have 8 myself  What kind of camera are you using to take your fish tank pictures??


Thanks. I am using an old Canon G5. Hate it..lol.:blushan: It is high on my wish list to have a new Nikon,Canon, or something better.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2012)

*Trigger101 wrote: *


> Love the birds!!! I used to have a cockatial(sp?). I got her from a teacher at school in third grade. She was allowed to be out of the cage and flying around. One day the side door was opened(it is never opened so I dont know who opened it) and birdy flew out the door. Someone found her and called us. She was fine for the first night then passed away. She had a vet app. but they couldnt get her in for a week  I would have another bird but I now have 4 cats so that wouldnt go well


Oh I am so sorry for your loss. People do keep birds and cats. I have a dedicated birdroom with a big net,playstand, window perches,and a screen door for three of my birds. One is in the kitchen area, and is allowed out of cage time there. The other two are in my office here,{other spare bedroom} and have an atom,and playstand to be out on. My dog does not bother my birds at all. They have landed in front of him, and even walked on him{hubby fell asleep:shock:} Heartly is the one who found Kismet the canary in my backyard, in 40F weather. Some idiot let him loose on purpose.{she told me so:grumpy:}


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 6, 2012)

We do the ferret shuffle,lol. No shoes are allowed because you cant feel him under you,lol. He is always under the couches so before you sit down you have to make sure he ain't there. I could never let Koda stay outside. It gets to hot outside in summer and I would be afraid he would be dead!!!


----------



## MagPie (Apr 7, 2012)

Carole, that first bird you posted is amazing! I've never seen one like it.

I've never owned birds. We've always had cats. And after having cats forever, I would not trust them with birds. My cat when I was little caught a bat once. My cats now who don't have much of a prey drive (my bigger cat thinks the rabbit is another cat) will go after birds and they are indoor only. In fact I was talking with my neighbors outside with Azrael (my cat) and this random bird landed on the ground about 5 feet from him. He went after the bird. Nearly gave me a heart attack.

Ooooh but I would love a ferret. But can't unless I want to sneak one in from NV. -_- California I swear haha.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyway photos!
No recent photos of the geckos but here's Ed:




and Nigel Murray (Or just Murray):








I don't have any pictures of the new girl gecko yet.
Azrael when he was a kitten:




hehehe and Merlin:





The black cat belonged to my room mate.

And Harvey:



oneEarharvey by Magpie8203, on Flickr


----------



## Yield (Apr 7, 2012)

[align=center]yayyy~! everyone's pets are so cute!
here are my pets <3

starting with the dogs!










kiba is the family's fantastic five year old black and tan shiba inu (maybe husky mix... IDKK.. where we got him.. unreliable source). he was supposed to be mine, but since i was in middle/high school, i wasn't home enough so he decided to love my mom more... we got him from petland- even though we hate supporting pet stores... but i fell in love and so we spent 1500 bucks on him... it was so worth it, he's awesome, a real cuddlebug, even though he gets me in trouble sometimes -.- he's a really good dog... but he's afraid of absolutely everything.








then there's my other dog, lady, who i've had since i was about five years old. she's fourteen years old, but still pushin` strong. she's a pitbull x shepherd x chow. a menacing mix to say the least, but a great dog! although she has VERY selective hearing and sight. she often barks at nothing, and often pees when new people pet her (submissive pee-er!). her knees are really bad but she still runs around like a pup with kiba. only a few years ago, her mom was still alive o.o anyways, she's a cool dog and i hope she sticks around for a lot longer! â¥









now on to the rabbits~









the first rabbit i got was solara. she's a chestnut agouti mini-rex mix, without the mini-rex fur, and weighs 5-6 lb. she's two years old. she was super sweet and nice, and now she's a complete ... jerk. she runs from me and everyone else, but can actually be quite sweet when she wants to be. i can handle her okay, but when she gets po'd... she goes all out, and always ends up leaving me with scars. she's the dainty, gentle one when not being handled or bothered, and refuses to take any treats from my hands unless it's a craisen. now... she used to be bonded to the second rabbit i have.









sabriel is that second rabbit, an ADORABLE blue dutch rabbit, weighing in at 4.5 lb. he's two years old, and only like, 2 weeks younger than solara. he's the kind of rabbit who gets excited at the sight of me and loves pets from everyone. he gives me tons of bunny kisses (like a dog) all the time, and if he gets to know you, he'll lick you too! he's quite the cuddler and likes to snuggle on my lap while i am at the computer. when i stop petting him for too long, he glances up at me like "are you gunna pet me or what?" and when i dont right away, he chews on my laptop. he actually broke his leg a year ago, (long story), so we bonded a LOT during that time (i had to feed him by hand, all that stuff). he's all good now!









silas is my 11 lb, light gray 'flemish giant' bun- as we were told. he's kinda too small to be a flemish giant (so i think he's a giant chinchilla rabbit), lol! but anyways, he's three years old- i got him when he was two. he's my couch potato. you will most often see him laying around in his pen or cuddled up to me on my bed while we take a nap together. he, like sabriel gives lots of kisses, but likes to dig at peoples' bodies for some reasons. we like to take him in pet stores often, and he gets a lot of attention for his large size! he's very friendly and loves attention from anyone. when i carry him in the pet store, sometimes he'll even kiss my neck, it's sooo cute.








[/align]


----------



## Jocelbug (Apr 7, 2012)

audrinasmommy88--Your Rex, Olivia, looks like the Velveteen rabbit from one of my favorite childhood books!! sooooo pretty! she looks very soft, like a stuffed rabbit, makes me want to squeeze her, lol!


----------



## Snufflez (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, I am gonna love this thread.. I have quite the menagerie of animals. 



This is my registered fainting goat Isabell. Her registered name is Sunset Ridge Fainters Isabell. She is 2 yrs old and she loves out at my sisters place with the rest of the herd my sister has. She kidded march 8 and had a doeling who is still not named.



This is her Doeling. What a beauty and stocky little girl. She hopefully will be a short haired.. but she has marbled blue eyes.




This is my pet cow. I love her to death. She is about 6 yrs old now and has had 3 calves. She was born 6wks premature and they didnt think she would live. She is my pride and joy.. my boyfriend laughs at me...




This is my barn cat. His name is Morgan. he is four years old and my baby. he weighs 17.2 lbs and is just that big.. not really fat.




My three goldfish, Hubert (Black Moore), Bugsy (calico telescope) and my handicapped fish Finnagain (oranda) they are moving into a 55 soon.




This is charlie my pedigreed Polish...

I will be back later to finish my animals...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. Everyone's critters are wonderful.:hearts Charlie is stunning!:hearts


----------



## luvAimee (Apr 10, 2012)

I have....

6 chickens- Snow Flake, Andy (a.k.a King Arthur), {Silkie Bantams}, Milky Way, {Isa Brown} Tilly, Tina and Tiny. {Unknown}

5 guinea pigs- Sweet Pea, Ninja, Pete, Daisy and Smokey. {long and short haired}.

2 bunnies- Aimee and Flopsy {Cashmere x mini lop}

1 fish- Brian {uncoloured goldfish}

ðthat's my family!ð


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Apr 10, 2012)

Friends say my house is like a zoo! Here's my pets! 

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/282091_2256075599592_1179397477_2714893_4821884_n.
Dexter the 4 year old springer spaniel.

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...75027_100002488348354_318281_1187499272_n.jpg
Sophie the 2 year old cocker spaniel mix.

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48177_100002488348354_447964_2006951108_n.jpg
Tiffany the 1 year old ginger cat.

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5499734827_1179397477_3153857_230038953_n.jpg
One of the geckos, Phineas. 

Now on to the bunnies: 

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...214086_100002488348354_537732_650083882_n.jpg
Buckley the mini lop mix.

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...46670_100002488348354_537747_1714063342_n.jpg
Bonnie the 11 month old lop.

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...13408_100002488348354_537744_1431775857_n.jpg
Casey the 11 month old female with her mum Alice the 2 year old.

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7039433606_1179397477_2877011_801673376_n.jpg
Buckley and Tiffany.

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285575_2245468614424_1179397477_2698909_903183_n.jpg
Casey, Alice and Bonnie.

Finally, the new bunny (No name as of yet, maybe Lexi or Tia)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...17004_100002488348354_546130_1945815599_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...21654_100002488348354_546062_1101911084_n.jpg

A house is not a home without furry little friends!


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Apr 10, 2012)

^^wow, sorry didn't realise how many pictures i posted!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 10, 2012)

I have two rabbits, and one dog. 

Mumford the lionhead lop mix who is about a year and a half old:






Layla the non-lopping holland lop, she's going to be 8 months old the 24th of this month:





And Dante the loveable yet needy 5 year old black lab who I rescued about 3 years ago:


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 12, 2012)

I LOVE this thread!!!

My favorite name is Tribble. OMG, Hilarious. I have a toy Tribble at work that does the whole shaking and sounds like the ones in Star Trek. 

Loved the exotic birds too. Awesome! 

I'll post mine later. But now I gotta get to work!


----------



## JennaLynn (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't post pictures because i'm on my phone.
I have: 3 ferrets: Mishka, Marceline, and Meeko
2 cats: firestar, Toast, and crowfeather
5 rabbits: Olive, Oliver, Butterscotch, Rue, and Lady
Bon Bon Bunnyman.
3 horses: Stormy, Molly, and Flicka
4 geese: Charlie, Fatso, Alexander, and Wings
2 ducks: Sir and Lady QuacksAlot.
4 dogs: Panda Bear, Minnie Ruby, Max, and Kyan.


----------



## abbenator (Apr 12, 2012)

This is Sophie, our Yorkie. (5)





And Jimmy, of course.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2012)

1 dog
3 female leos
1 male leo
1 female aft
1 female BTS
2 male rabbits
1 female rabbit


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 17, 2012)

My 5 month old puppy, madison. She's a Great Dane. 





My 1 1/2 year old french bulldog, duke. He can pass for a bunny.





The beautiful domino. She's sexy and she knows it.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's Harvey boy my 3 legged cat. I adopted him a couple of years ago, I was never planning on getting a cat, but I was at petsmart and had to look at the kitties. When I came up to his cage, his name card said, "Hi, I'm Harley and even though I only have 3 legs, I can get around just fine!" I knew right then and there he had to come home with me! lol:





And Sweet D my 10 month old Himalayan. I got him when he was 2 months old from a local breeder:


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 17, 2012)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Samara (Apr 17, 2012)

This post is turning out so awesome! I love seeing everyone's pictures and hearing about their pets! WOO!!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2012)

Everyone's pets are awesome!:inlove:


----------



## Samara (Apr 17, 2012)

I want a himalayan now!


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 18, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> I want a himalayan now!


I think everyone needs a Himalayan! :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## MiserySmith (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm down to 5 pets total, although I've had up to 15 at one time.

Waffle, orange & white tabby. Found by someone when he was dying from the amount of fleas on him @ mayyybe 7 weeks old. So I took him home. I'll have had him 2 years in September.



IMG_1094




IMG_1115

Batman is my little black derp kitty. She does nothing but get in trouble. Literally, it doesn't matter how many times you spray or yell at her.. she just doesn't listen.
Was born to a stray, once old enough was brought to me. Will have had her 2 years in October.




IMG_1091

I have a holland lop named Peppy(like from Starfox!) I got him when he was 3, and he's almost 4 now.



Pepster




IMG_1106

And finally, 2 hairless rats. There names are Kush(red eyes) and Bo. I got them last christmas eve.

Bo: 


Boey

Kush: 


Hammock



IMG_0932


----------



## Samara (Apr 18, 2012)

"...little black derp kitty". I can't stop laughing. Oh my god! LOL 

I miss my rats  I haven't gotten any new ones since my last few passed away. I had a hairless named Scrot once. Ha.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't post pics right now...

we have two cats. The first is 13 but acts like a kitten and gets along with no one but humans. The second showed up and never left. Had some kittens years back we found homes for and then had her spayed. She gets along with everything.

One 104 lb goofy, knucklehead dog. He's part great dane, hound, pit. He loves anything that breathes and thinks it is always play time. An excitable small dog in a large dog body. But we love him.

One fire bellied newt. 

And soon a 10 week old male flemish giant. 

I started young so... a 23 year old son, 21 yera old daughter, two grandsons

and then I started over so...a 10, 8, and 8 year old step daughters who I love as my own.

And of course the wonderful hubby.


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't have any rabbits yet (looking to start talking to people maybe in September or October), but I wll share pictures of my two shelties.

We just finished our new, 6ft chain link fence. It is almost double in size (in terms of playing room!), and it is 2 inches taller than the old fence. It also has a tiki style covering on it to give privacy. The covering was put up after these pictures were taken.

Smudge (sable) and Fluff (tri) wondering what my Dad is doing in the yard!










This is Smudge. He is 3 years old.










This is Fluff, our tri. She is 2 and a half years old. The picture looks a little odd because the sun was so bright, and I couldn't get my camera settings to make it look any better.


----------



## Samara (Apr 19, 2012)

Man, your dogs could model! They're GORGEOUS! Doggy commercials here they come!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dasiy And Oreo




Serendipity, Boy, 2 years old




Galilee, Female, 2 yrs old




Henry, Male, 3 yrs old




Mason, Male, 1 yr old




Tiger, Male, 3 yrs old




Ginger, Female, 8 mths




Buddy, Male, 2 yr old




Dizzy, Female, 2 yrs old





Mufasa, Male, 2 yrs old




Patches, Male, 3 yrs old




Truffles, Female, 2 yrs old




Cato, Male,5 mths


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2012)

1 female dog
2 female leos
1 male leo
1 female aft
1 female BTS
2 male rabbits
1 female rabbit


----------



## kmaben (Jun 12, 2012)

Sam aka Buttface. Hubbys dog 6 y/o husky/lab mix. He's a red cross dog and the only place he behaves is the hospital. If he didn't have a job I swear I'd take him right back to the pound!
Bailey my Blind 12 year old Border Collie x. She did herding and agility when she was younger.





Sebastian (first kitty) 3 years old. Hubbys birthday present. Then Booger my 10 year old, bottle fed baby.






Kai baby. Hubbys new baby. German Giant, going on four months.
And my little bad rabbit Shya. Brittania Petite 2 years old. Biggest trouble packed in a two pound body





Also four ferrets Buster, Jessie, Mookie, and Alex.
It started with one then buster needed a friend Jessie. Plus my husband really wanted a REW. Then I found Mookie at a pet store and she was just so cute and calm I took her home on the spot. Then she needed a friend because first two just picked on her hence Alex.

Also have Tex-Anne my 6 year old Goffins Cockatoo

And my 31 year old husband Omar. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Samara (Jun 12, 2012)

^ LOL fantastic  

Where did you find your German Giant? I've never seen any around my area. (I'm in New Hampshire).


----------



## kmaben (Jun 13, 2012)

Kai baby is straight out of Germany. I did find a meat breeder for continentals and germans in....up north new england ways somewhere. I will have to get back to you on that. But he's the only one I've found.


----------



## Samara (Jun 13, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## samule16 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a asain longtailed lizard, green anole, leoperd gecko, panther gecko, peacock day gecko, 3 firebelly toads 1 fre belly newt, crested gecko,3 ethiopion frogs, 1 old english sheepdog, 1 10 gallon community fish tank 1 5 gallon community fiosh tank 1 20 gallon green spotted puffer fish tank soon to get a dutch a younger dutch rabbit! also 3 betta fish.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to visit you.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 21, 2012)

Update~2 new additions!
Yuna- female Hawkheaded Parrot{Yuna was on deaths door when she joined us. She has since become well and is a sweetheart. She has only one foot.)










Pico-male green aracari-his mom had to find a home for him, as their son was having allergy issues. The drs thought it best they rehome all of their pets and remove the carpet.


----------



## kmaben (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow! Do you have to have an exotic license for Pico? What a unique bird with unique needs. Same for little Yuna. My Goffins is a handful and they're quite common!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 21, 2012)

This thread is awesome!

OMG Pico is gorgeous! What an awesome and unique pet to have!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh and I have..

2 bunnies, Oreo and Bugsy
1 dog, Oso (he's oh-so-special OSSSOOOO) if you have kids you know the cartoon lol.

and 2 fish. Lotty Dotty and other fish (we havent named him lol)


----------



## Elliot (Aug 21, 2012)

No license needed. Some examples of birds you need a license for are~Queen Of Bavaria Conures-aka Golden Conures, and Vinaceous Amazons-the latter of which is a dream bird for me!Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh god 
18 cats- Mittens	, Blacky, Maddie, London, Gracie, Dusty, Ringo, Bailey, Cream, Shithead, Verdigo, Tough Guy(or Buddy), Kitty, Kat, Baby Girl, Gideon, Lucca, and Bootsy.

3 dogs- Bobo and Alex are pomeranians, Angel the black lab.

4 rats- Mama, Missy, Koda and Ben. (Babysitting one for school for the summer named Jared)

2 bunnies- Oliver mini Rex and Daisy Netherland dwarf.

2 hissing cockroaches no names.

3 molly fish in one tank, 1 gold fish in another.

1 chipmunk named Chippy who we rescued as a baby.


----------



## bhoffman (Aug 21, 2012)

We have:

2 Dogs: 4 1/2 year old Jack Russel Terrier Named Jack
1 1/2 year old Husky/Sheperd Cross Named Axel

4 Cats... all resues.
1 Year old Black Cat - Chanel
1 Year old Orange/white Tabby - Tiger
4 Month old White and black med. hair - Oreo
11 week old Calico - Molly
Chanel was supposed to be a foster kitty, was only supposed to keep her until she found a forever home, which ended up being our place! 

Tiger was found in a bush abandoned with his litter mates. 

Oreo again was a foster kitty and I just recently said I would keep her.

Molly was about 4-5 weeks old when I got her!! The lady who had her before told a friend of a friend that if this kitten wasnt picked up by noon that day, then the kitten was being set outside to fend for itself!! I went and picked her up and have been raising her. She is staying!

5 Rabbits (well 9 right now)
Bubbles - Mini Rex
Thumper - Mini Rex
Speckles - Mini Rex/Holland lop
Cinnamon - Mini Rex/Holland Lop
Scruffy - mini lop/lion head
And.. 4 - 6 day old mini rex/holland lop kits! 

and about 50 fish..

AND.. We do not live in a farm!! We live in town!! Our neighbours must think we are nuts!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

One dog and one puppy
Two rabbits

Jj


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 21, 2012)

Wanted to post a few pictures.  Not all obviously. I'll post pictures of MY babies. Specifically my animals, hehe.





This is Alex my pomeranian. He is about 12 years old.





Mittens my tabby. She is about 13 years old. 





Oliver the Mini Rex. He is about 1 and a half years old.





Daisy the Netherland Dwarf. She is about 5 years old.





This is Boone, he hasn't been around since 9th grade.. He was my buddy and he got hit in the road... I was so depressed I didn't eat for a few days and I cried throughout school. It was sad.  I still miss him but I have a picture of me and him in my room in a frame. <3


----------



## littl3red (Aug 21, 2012)

Three dogs-Tipper, Sophie, Shiva
Two rats-Kentucky and Pixel
One cat-Gabby
One rabbit-Teddy

But the only ones that are not technically my parents', as in I pay for their care, are Kentucky, Pixel and Teddy. Tipper and Sophie are my mom's dogs, Shiva is my dad's dog, and Gabby is my mom's ex-husband's cat (I still have a very close relationship with him). Kentucky and Pixel live with my boyfriend because I'm so allergic to them I couldn't take care of them anymore, but I still see them on a regular basis and play with them as much as I can. Teddy is actually my only animal I'm not allergic to...

Edit: I guess I could put my boyfriend's cat Star on the list too. I pretty much am in love with that cat. She's such a sweetheart.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyone's critters are awesome!:hearts::weee::hearts:


----------



## kmaben (Aug 21, 2012)

I've met two amazons and they kind of ruined the name for me. Terrible tempered but smart. I hear amazon and run in the opposite direction!


----------



## SteviesMom (Aug 22, 2012)

I have:
3 Desert Tortoises -




Severus(Sevvie) 4 years




Donatello(Donnie)5 years




Franklin(Frankie)2 years. 2 live outside, 1 in a 5x4 tortoise table in the spare room. 





1 Holland Lop Rabbit - Stephen Jr.(Stevie)6 months old. Lives with me in my bedroom.





My Mom has a 2 month old kitten, his mother abandoned him when he was only 2 weeks old and my Mom took him in. I think he's evil, he attacks whenever I enter the room. His name is Rowdie. (old pic)


----------



## whitelop (Aug 22, 2012)

I have: 

4 cats;
Cali-tabby mix, shes 11 yrs old
Smedley-tortoise shell(black and orange) shes 12 and Cali's mom. My mom got her from a bar parking lot when she was 6 months old. 
Smokey-tortoise shell(gray, orange and white) shes 3. We got her from an old lady who passed away in our old apartment complex. Her family was going to take her to the pound so we took her. She turned out to be one of the best, most intelligent cats I've ever had. 
Bronco-a tabby; he's a little over a year and someone dropped him and his sister off at our house when they were tiny kittens. Hes a great outside cat. 

1 dog; Woody. Hes a 6 year old dingo. 

2 World Famous Jersey Blue Giant chickens: 1 rooster, 1 hen. They're a little over a year. 

4 giant fish; 2 golden red-tailed tin foil barbs, and 2 blood parrots. They're all over a year old. 

And of course, my white mini lop, Bunny Foo Foo shes almost 3. 

And a 14 month old son, Anderson. Who loves all the animals especially Smedley, who has slept in the crib with him since birth!


----------



## Rescuemom (Aug 22, 2012)

Shiver Me Timbers "Charlie" (aka: Chuck, Charles, Char, Shivers), 5 years old in September, rescued at eight months old, purebred Beagle, possibly one of the smartest dogs I've ever owned - knows over forty commands currently.





Santeria, aka "Ria", 4 month old Lab/Border Collie mix, rescued at six weeks old.





Maya, aka Mayadoo, purebred Rottweiler, RIP - let go last year, one of the best rescues I ever rehabilitated.





Courajess, 4 year old Ball Python, rescued as well.





Crush, Holland Lop, three years old, rescue.





McGee, 5 year old Syrian Hamster, rescue.

I've also owned many dogs, worked with dog rescues for several years, have owned cats, had a second snake until she fell ill last year, had Leopard Geckos, etc.

I'll also be getting my next bunny next month - she's a seven month old Lionhead currently(and aptly) named Fluffy by my friends two year old - her name will change when she comes to live with me.


----------



## Rescuemom (Aug 22, 2012)

Nomnomnom double post. Sorry!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 22, 2012)

I love your python. I want a ball python but my mom won't let me. I'll be living on my own next year. What do they eat? Lol.

Everyone's pets are precious.


----------



## Rescuemom (Aug 22, 2012)

Mice or rats. Rats are more nutritional and closer to their natural diet though. Sooo easy to take care of! I buy already dead/frozen rats so all I have to do is thaw them and feed them to him. I could never feed live - I find that cruel. Besides, I've always wanted pet rats, but they're illegal here, lol.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 3 dogs: a bullmastiff and 2 coton de tulears, 4 fish, one of them being a baby that one of our fish had!, 8 rabbits, 4 of them are babies, and we will sell 2 of them. our rabbits names are Cocoa, Lily, Pockets, Ranger, Taz, i think i will name a baby pepper, and another 2 unnamed babies!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh gosh! I thought about a snake but the rats and mice thing... No. I've had pet rats, that's too upsetting to me. :nerves1


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 23, 2012)

I have ... 

1 Mini Rex female rabbit, Pikachu (9 months old)






1 Moasic male chinchilla, Neptune (5 months old)





2 male rats, Togipi & Bullet (10 months old)





& a PREGNATE rat, Kawaii (3-5 months old)





ill be keeping 6, yes 6 of her babies! dont worry i have a huge cage, 2 of them.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Dec 17, 2012)

we have 1 leopard gecko- Lady  (about a year and a half old) 
our betta Derp and his snail pal Gary (both under a year) 
and our bun, Frank (a year old but new to us  )

we hope to add a cat but we live in an apartment so thatll be it for us until we are in a house. lol


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 17, 2012)

I have Lucy a 9 yr old beagle/German shepherd mix; BeBe, a 2 yr old Tortoiseshell Siberian cat; Sparkles and Yolko, 8 month old Rhode Island Red hens, A breeding pair of Firebellied Toads (Bubba & Green Thing) A breeding pair of Baja Pacific Chorus Frogs (FROG (pronounced ferojee), and Bigfoot), a 5 yr old veiltail betta (Owen), and a 30 gal aquarium with: 2 male African Dwarf Frogs (Tic & Tac), an albino Cory, 2 rosy reds (meant to be feeders!), 1 silver white cloud, 1 neon tetra, and an ongoing cycle of reproducing tadpole snails.

I didn't add the bunnies because this is Let your Hare Down.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, everyone knows about our bunnehs here, so I'll just post about the other members of our furry little family 

First up we have Dodger, our 12 year old American Eskimo x Lhasa Apso. He's an absoloutly fantastic dog!






Then we have my BEAUTIFUL boy Ben, an 8-year-old Arabian. I love this horse to death, he's just such a wonderful boy and the sweetest thing.










Then we have our little spitfire Kipcha, she's quite the spunky little girl. She's 2-years-old and we got her when she was only 3 days old when we got her <3

Kipcha then,





And Kipcha now!





Then we have Magyk, our Chinchilla. A rescue chin and a fantastic girl. Chins are definitely a unique pet!


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 17, 2012)

I now also have bunny Bella 
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/403602_381036841989257_1108010361_n.jpg

and kitten Maddison 
http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/184857_369383979821210_701907232_n.jpg
She looks so cute!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Jack russell named Boo, 3 mice I found orphaned last month, 5 goldfish, a fiddler crab named Fiddlesticks, and 2 bunnies named Truffle and Snickers.


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 18, 2012)

Reptiles and what not seem so much more common in the states. Do you guys need licences over there? We need licences to keep them in Australia. You can buy some in pet stores here but not a lot of people have them. My boyfriend and I are saving up for a turtle, they cost about $400 just for the turtle, we just bought a tank and the licence is $100 or so per year depending on what kind of reptile you have.


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyhow, these are my pets.

First we have Bubbles and Tanny my mice. RIP Tanny xox





Then there is Gizmo and Zero my chubby guinea pigs. (and Bambi in the background)





Finally my buns Cleo and Bambi. The only photo I have of them together because they are currently being bonded.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 18, 2012)

This little guy showed up in my oak tree a couple weeks ago. I found his previous owner, who said her BF threw him out for biting their son. He is very sweet and does not bite me now that he is not afraid. I named him Elf.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 18, 2012)

Cassness, you don't need a license here for reptiles. In Florida we actually have a problem with people buying baby boas and releasing them into the wild when they're adults. And here most turtles are around $25 and tortoises are a little bit more. You can basically just go to a pet store and buy whatever reptiles you want.


----------



## cerigirl (Dec 18, 2012)

2 cats: Sperky (19 year old black and white female) Queria aka Ki Kat (8 year old male orange tabby)
Currently 2 buns: Melody (7 year old mini rex mix) and Petals (rex) I'm not sure how old she is but I think under a year
1 child: Damien 9 years old
1 Other Half


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 19, 2012)

12lawliet12Snickers said:


> Cassness, you don't need a license here for reptiles. In Florida we actually have a problem with people buying baby boas and releasing them into the wild when they're adults. And here most turtles are around $25 and tortoises are a little bit more. You can basically just go to a pet store and buy whatever reptiles you want.


 

Ack! How annoying! Haha you even need a license to keep frogs and they cost $60 each here! Australia has tough pet laws, I need to move so I can have the menagerie of animals I wish for!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 19, 2012)

I see people constantly getting rid of bearded dragons, boas, pythons, corn snakes, iguanas, chameleons, stuff like that all the time on Craigslist. Sometimes it makes me wish we did have stricter pet laws. ANYONE can get a snake or lizard here.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

12lawliet12Snickers said:


> I see people constantly getting rid of bearded dragons, boas, pythons, corn snakes, iguanas, chameleons, stuff like that all the time on Craigslist. Sometimes it makes me wish we did have stricter pet laws. ANYONE can get a snake or lizard here.



I kinda think you should have to have a license before you can get a pet of any kind... or have a kid, for that matter


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 19, 2012)

I completely agree with you about kids. Too many people don't think before they have kids... and those of us that do and decide we wouldn't want any get treated like we're weird.


(sorry, my family keeps trying to convince me that I'll change my mind one day and today they were particularly insistent.)


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 19, 2012)

There are far too many different animals for me to keep as pets to waste my time on children  I won't have time for kids with the zoo of animals I plan on keeping when I manage to buy a nice big property!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

one of the few perks of not having family is that I never have to hear "when are you gonna get married and have kids"  some people shouldn't be parents, and I feel I'm one of them.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 19, 2012)

Cassness, Imbrium, I'm the same way. I don't like kids and have never wanted any, but I come from a Catholic, mostly Italian and Irish family with 27 aunts and uncles and more cousins and 2nd cousins than I can count(literally. I haven't met half of my relatives, there's just too many), so I can never escape the "you'll change your mind!", "But all women like kids!", "Who's going to take care of you when you're old?" comments. I'm so glad there's others like me!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

yup! having kids is something you can CHOOSE to do, not an obligation. I don't get why, if you're a kid, then peer pressure is bad and it's wrong to cave into it... but if you're an adult, other adults try to peer-pressure you into having kids even if you don't want to. there's nothing wrong with having kids, but it IS the most difficult job in the world so if you don't think you're cut out for it, there shouldn't be anything wrong with NOT having kids.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 19, 2012)

Exactly! I don't get it either. I have extreme tokophobia, not to mention endometriosis and PCOS, so even if I did want kids I couldn't have any. I don't get why people have to stick their nose in other people's business. What if the person they're asking desperately wants kids but they can't have them or had just had a miscarriage? People need to live and let live.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 19, 2012)

Add me to the list of women who don't want or never had kids. I chose to not have children because it's not something I had a burning desire to do. Wasn't on my priority list so to speak 

I have and have always had lots of different critters though. Furry, feathered and finned children preferred here


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 19, 2012)

Add me too! I prefer furry children. No complaining, no school, and no college savings lol. Plus, there's no "Mom you won't let me get that rated R movie so I hate you" stuff. Plus, all my bunny children will happily eat their vegetables


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha that's why we are all crazy rabbit ladies on this forum! =P


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

KittyKatMe said:


> Add me too! I prefer furry children. No complaining, no school, and no college savings lol. Plus, there's no "Mom you won't let me get that rated R movie so I hate you" stuff. Plus, all my bunny children will happily eat their vegetables



~ no dirty diapers (I'll take rabbit pee over baby poop ANY day!)
~ they'll never throw a tantrum in the middle of a crowded store (wish I could say the same of my gliders!)
~ they're physically incapable of throwing up
~ they cost less
~ they smell better
~ their "teenage phase" only lasts a couple months
~ they'll never wreck your car
~ you can legally lock them in a cage (or put them in a playpen even when they're adults)

the list goes on and on


----------



## littleblacky (Dec 20, 2012)

A dog named Oscar.
A bunny named Little Blacky.:bunny17:
A hermit crab named Coral.


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 21, 2012)

Imbrium said:


> ~ you can legally lock them in a cage (or put them in a playpen even when they're adults)


 
:nod:roflmao:


----------



## wendymac (Dec 21, 2012)

We have:
1 dog- a Texas Heeler named Luca
6 cats (outside barn kitties)- Freaky (tort Calico), Blackie, Bumpkin, Nasty, BatKat (raised as an orphan, the sole survivor), and BlackJack
8 horses- Arnie, Digger, Racer, Doc, Louis, Gypsy, Chase, & Misty
3 inside bunnies- Nestle (my cuddler!), Karmin (daughter's cuddle-bunny), and Max. Well, and now Max's 5 kits.
10 adult French Lops, 11 French Lop weanlings, 11 adult Californians, & 3 Californians about to be weaned-- these live in the barn.

Oh, and for those saying, "I'm never having kids!"...you may live to eat those words. LOL I used to say the same thing...and now have 16 yr. old twin boys (I called them "Oops" and "Uh oh" before they were born) and a daughter turning 15 on Christmas Eve (who I called, "OMG!" when I found out I was pregnant yet again). So never say never.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

thought of another plus for rabbits - you can wrap an empty cardboard box in brown packing paper, call it a present and they'll be happy


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 21, 2012)

@wendymac, I'm physically incapable of becoming pregnant. My ovaries are covered in cysts and I'll have to have a hysterectomy by age 25. Also, I LOVE horses. What breeds do you have? I love gypsy vanners and thoroughbreds!
And Imbrium, that's the best idea I've ever heard.


----------



## littleblacky (Dec 21, 2012)

12lawliet12Snickers said:


> @wendymac, I'm physically incapable of becoming pregnant. My ovaries are covered in cysts and I'll have to have a hysterectomy by age 25. Also, I LOVE horses. What breeds do you have? I love gypsy vanners and thoroughbreds!
> And Imbrium, that's the best idea I've ever heard.


 I LOVE horses too!:hearts:hearts:hearts


----------



## wendymac (Dec 21, 2012)

They're Quarter Horses, except our one lone Appaloosa. We show, team pen, and sort with them. Tons of fun! Well, except this time of year when it's just feed/groom/clean stalls. lol


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 21, 2012)

Wendy! We need pics  lol I love Gypsy's too! I just recently got to watch my first sorting event It was so awesome!!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 22, 2012)

Awww! Appaloosas are so beautiful, and so are quarter horses. They always seem to have a carefree personality. And yes, pics! Tons of them! I used to do dressage and a bit of beginner's jumping in my early teens. I've been wanting to get back in the saddle for years!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 22, 2012)

I have pictures of them on my blog, which I have no clue how to get to since everything's changed. LOL If I can't find the link, I'll just post new ones.


----------



## bhoffman (Dec 22, 2012)

I may have replied to this one before but our pets have changed! 

1. 5 year old Jack Russell Terrier named Jack
2. 2 year old Shepherd Husky cross : Axel
3. 1 year old orange cat: Tiger
4. 1 Year old Black cat: Chanel
5. 9 month old black and white cat: Oreo
6. 8 month old calico cat: Molly
7. 3 mini rex does: Bubbles, Trixi and Sissy
8. Mini Rex/holland lop doe: Cinnamon
9. mini rex/holland lop buck: Speckles
10. Lion Head buck: Scruffy
11. Lion head doe: Fluffy
12. Netherland Buck: Flash

wow, seeing it all typed out like that, I didnt realize we had THAT many! lol. All my cats are rescues, they started out as foster kitties, but then I couldnt let them go!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 23, 2012)

bhoffman, we NEED updated pics of the bunnies! I didn't know about Flash or Fluffy!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 24, 2012)

I got lots of furry kids!!
For Holland Lops I have Gabriel(almost 7years old) Speedle (Almost 6 years old) and Blaze's Legacy(Just turned 6 months first part of December) They're what I am keeping for my breeding Hollands
For New Zealands: Juliet, Romeo and Romeo's sister
For Californians: Lizzie and William
For Dutch: Anna, Natalie, Penelope, Keisha are the steels; Raf, Marcie, Kylie, Grace, Becky, Leo are the blues; Connie, Connie's daughter, Tigger, Zoey for Blacks; Syd and Tonya for Grays; Colby, Rachel, Dalton for torts; Belle and Eliot for Chinchilla(Yep, I raise dutch for showing!)
I have 2 big ponies!! Phoenix, my 29 year old solid Appaloosa gelding standing 15.2 Hands high and Heidi- she's the love of my life- a 5 year old Spotted draft mare standing approximately 17 hands- and still got a year of growing to do!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have:
male bullmastiff: Clancy

male coton de tulear dog (yeah, no ones heard of them ) named Winston

male coton de tulear (Winston's son, and my most beloved dog) named Bing

female agouti rabbit: Pockets

female black rabbit: Cocoa

male dutch rabbit: Ranger

female lionhead/dutch mix: Tasmanian Devil aka Taz

female mismarked hotot Netherland Dwarf (She has the black "eyeliner" but black ears and 2 black spots on her back) named Ruby. 

My older siblings who are grown have their own pets too, that range from a Miniature Pinscher dog to a gecko!


----------



## Elliot (Dec 25, 2012)

I LOVE Heidi!:hearts


----------



## DottyRabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

I have:

1 leopard gecko named Wallace
8 bunnies, mum and dad called Lottie and Snow (babies aren't properly named yet as I'm rehoming some of them )
3 dogs, one hungarian vizsla named Freddy, one beagle named Boo and one lurcher named Gem
3 horses, 1 Arab x Welsh mare called Kizzy, 1 shetland called Flower, 1 Thoroughbred x Newforest (we believe) called Wilma
1 cat called Tiggy (our other cat Midge passed away on christmas day )
2 rats called Merry and Pippin (or fatty and ratty as they are more commonly called)
2 chickens called Blackberry and Lola


----------



## sugarbunnies (Jan 3, 2013)

Let me start off with my BIG BOY! Our English Mastiff (he's an old man now, 9 years old, but at his peak he weighed 200lb):







Our devil dog Chihuahua (still love him to pieces, but he's getting increasingly ornery in his old age, lol)




.
.
My mom's yorkie: 






Mischa (pronounced Me-sha): 






Nikolai:


----------



## cerigirl (Jan 4, 2013)

i love seeing everyones pictures of all their furbabies! the are all so cute. If it were up to me I would have a farm full. I cannot wait until we are finlly able to buya house so that I can get a dog and of course more buns. :bunnyheart They are my weakness.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2013)

JadeIcing said:


> 1 female dog
> 2 female leos
> 1 male leo
> 1 female aft
> ...




1 female dog
1 female leo
1 male leo
1 female aft
1 male rabbit
1 female rabbit


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ohh...

Romeo. 5-7 years old





Sebille (AKA Sebi) 2.5 year old holland lop





Murphy 8-9 month old french lop. my tripod 






Kodiak (AKA Kodi) ShepherdX 2ish years old





Mags. French lop





Po. French lop





Ripley. French lop





Rodger





Snow White





Lillian 





And theres fish too...lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2013)

A great Dane , Lela and a Bull Mastiff named Amy--always tell everyone our small dog is a great Dane for shock value. A13 years old Zebra Finch named Arturo. Lastly, 10 rabbits. Peter, a 10 pound Chin and very gorgeous. Spike, a 7 pound Dutch/Black Otter mix. Beth, a 10 pound mix. Molly, same size as Beth. Nikki, a 3 pound Netherland mix. Hutch, a 6 pound Dutch boy. Bambi, a 5 pound Dark Brown Rex. Lilli, a 13 pound Lop/Himi or Californian mix. And then there's Serena, a 19+ pound Checkered Giant.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> A great Dane , Lela and a Bull Mastiff named Amy--always tell everyone our small dog is a great Dane for shock value. A13 years old Zebra Finch named Arturo. Lastly, 10 rabbits. Peter, a 10 pound Chin and very gorgeous. Spike, a 7 pound Dutch/Black Otter mix. Beth, a 10 pound mix. Molly, same size as Beth. Nikki, a 3 pound Netherland mix. Hutch, a 6 pound Dutch boy. Bambi, a 5 pound Dark Brown Rex. Lilli, a 13 pound Lop/Himi or Californian mix. And then there's Serena, a 19+ pound Checkered Giant.




I am not sure i have ever seen your bunnies!!!


----------

